

Google's Rubin split his Android bonus with team - xtacy
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2391334,00.asp

======
ianloic
I worked for Andy for a few years at Danger. He's a great guy. He's got a
great mix of technical skills, business savvy and being a generally nice
bloke.

He's also ridiculously generous. Also, he builds cool robots for fun (or at
least used to).

------
joebadmo
Hm. I thought this was the most interesting part:

 _The Journal said Rubin was a "central player" in the deal, though Google
hasn't commented on the specifics of how the deal was done._

Maybe it's not Larry Page who wants to be Steve Jobs.

Edit: Not that Rubin's appreciation of his staff isn't interesting or awesome.
I think that's great, too!

~~~
snarf
That's interesting. It contradicts GigaOm's reporting that Rubin was brought
late into the talks between Page and Jha: [http://gigaom.com/2011/08/15/guess-
who-else-wanted-to-buy-mo...](http://gigaom.com/2011/08/15/guess-who-else-
wanted-to-buy-motorola/)

------
nl
_A shareholder sued Motorola Mobility and its CEO Sanjay Jha over the price
paid to the company._

People will sue over anything. Google bought it for 60% more than the stock
price at the time, and the analyst consensus was that was quite a high
premium.

------
iamelgringo
First rule: Do the right thing for your people.

A friend of mine worked as a group leader for a major tech company for years.
Put in 14 to 16 hours a day for six months to release a major project. On
launch, the company gave my friend a $10,000 bonus, and gave the group pizza
and a trophy. He split his bonus with his entire team. He got laid off 3
months later. He immediately started running a consultancy, and hired away
most of his group. The company has since tanked.

Do the right thing for your people, and they will lay down in traffic for you
if you ask them to. Screw them over, and they will milk your company dry.

Rubin's a smart guy.

------
azov
Definitely an amazing guy! But the deal sounds a bit strange... I mean - his
bonus is his personal income. Why Google executives pay their teams with their
personal money, wouldn't it make more sense to re-adjust the bonuses payable
with company money? Also, I'm curious how it works from IRS point of view -
did he end up paying taxes on that as well?

------
stmartin
Instantly scored a 150 out of a 100 possible points on my scale, this Andy
Rubin.

May God bless your soul. What you've given will come back ten fold.

